# CCS1 vs. J1772



## john61ct (Feb 25, 2017)

What you really want to reverse engineere are Tesla Superchargers!

One connector on the car supports 1 and 3 phase AC, CHadeMO DC, *and* CCS DC

Otherwise yes CCS1 is winning over CHadeMO now that Nissan switched, and 

CCS1 indeed uses a "J1772 Combo" port


----------



## alexbeatle (Jul 28, 2020)

john61ct said:


> What you really want to reverse engineere are Tesla Superchargers!
> 
> One connector on the car supports 1 and 3 phase AC, CHadeMO DC, *and* CCS DC
> 
> ...


I believe superchargers communicate with a Tesla active DB, which checks the plugged in vehicle VIN, with the active car list. I've read that salvage cars are removed from the list and hence cannot be used for diy conversion to supercharge.

To confirm, if I install a CCS1 socket and plug-in public J1772, the connector will fit and the pins (power and data) will match, right?


----------



## john61ct (Feb 25, 2017)

I just meant their physical plug, not talking about using their network.

And someone else will need to clarify that last


----------



## oudevolvo (Mar 10, 2015)

The physical plug for CCS is indeed combining AC and DC charging into one plug/socket.
So yes, you can implement a CCS socket now and only use the AC part.
Some info and images on my blog in the following post: Introducing DC fast charging - EVcreate


----------



## alexbeatle (Jul 28, 2020)

oudevolvo said:


> The physical plug for CCS is indeed combining AC and DC charging into one plug/socket.
> So yes, you can implement a CCS socket now and only use the AC part.
> Some info and images on my blog in the following post: Introducing DC fast charging - EVcreate


Cool stuff! Thanks!


----------

